# Goodbye Marley



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.

Play hard at the bridge sweet Marley.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Rest in peace sweet Marley. You will see her again someday. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If your heart was breaking, it was the right time.

I'm so sorry for your loss of Marley. 12 years. Your sadness has to be huge.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, dear! Play hard at the bridge Marley, your mom misses you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Please know that the choice you made was right, because you made it out of the deepest love.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet Marley.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The pain is all yours now - Marley is playing at the Rainbow Bridge free of her pain. You have given her the greatest gift, please do not second guess your decision. You did what was right for HER, even if your heart is breaking  

Stick around on the forum, there are so many who have been in your shoes, and can offer you words of encouragement and advice, or just be shoulders to cry on. It's unfortunate you had to find us under these circumstances, but welcome


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You did Marley your final kindness with love, so it was the right time and for the right reason.

Run softly at the bridge, Sweet Marley


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Marley.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, no second guessing, you did the right thing. (((hugs)))


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry about your loss. You are not alone and Marley isn't suffering any more. You made the right decision and it is an act of love in itself.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry at your loss of Marley! It is so hard to say goodbye and let them go even when we know they are suffering.
God bless you and Godspeed sweet Marley


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Marley.

I found this forum after I lost a lovely girl as well so I think I know how you are feeling.

Thinking of you.

Eileen
x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy

I am so sorry about Marley, *but you absolutely did the right thing, *because you loved her. As you said she had no quality of life and you couldn't bear to see her suffer. That is REAL LOVE. Ken and I have always used the same criteria, when it has come to making that decision.

God Bless and I know you will find alot of support here.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Many of us here on the GRF have had to make that dreaded decision, we all feel your grief and sadness. RIP dear Marley.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I couldnt say it any better than MM03GN's words could say. RIP Marley


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

You've performed a tremendously difficult but loving kindness to Marley...no second guessing, as others have said. Many of us have been through this and understand. We hope you'll stay in touch during these next few, tough days. 

For anyone feeling this pain, Cynthia Rylant's childrens' book "Dog Heaven" is one of the most beautiful, comforting things I've read. It was given to us as a gift when we had to let Jasmine go 2 years ago, and now I give a copy to friends when they go through the same experience. 

Best wishes, amyd. Keep in touch.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry about the loss of Marley.....she's in good hands now!!

RIP Marley.......


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing. Rest in peace and play hard at the bridge Marley.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Amy,

Many of us can empathize with your loss. We lost our beloved 13 year old (Riker) on Valentines Day and we had to put him down because of seizures. It broke my heart. For what it is worth, it will get better. We got a pup who is now 11 months old who looks just like him, however, the energy level is out of control.

I found this forum after losing Riker and it did help through the grieving process. If you have a chance please upload some photos and tell us about Marley. 

God Bless you and your family through this difficult time!


Patrick


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. Don't second guess yourself. Your decision was best for Marley. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Play well with all or our departed friends Marley and your mom will see you again. Rest in peace.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

R.I.P Marley, no more pain.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.
Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Marley. I lost my Joey also to a brain tumor last month. He had just turned 7. The seizures became out of control and I had to make that very hard decision. You did the right thing. Marley is free of pain and she will never have another seizure again. She will never have to endure any more phenobarb or potassium bromide or valium. She is at peace now. Although you can't reach out to pet her, she's still with you in your heart.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

*I am so sorry for your loss*


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. It is such a hard decision and such a brave and unselfish thing you did. I think we all doubt our decision at these times. I know I do every day - there is always that what if? However, when reading other posts it's so clear to me that they made the right and best choice to end suffering. Marley is resting now after a happy life with you. RIP Marley.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to read about your loss. Marley will always be with you in your heart and soul.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

RIP sweet Marley, run free.

As so many have said, most of us here have had to make that horrible decision and doubt ourselves for making it but you took the pain away from Marley and made the ultimate expression of love - to set her free.

Please tell us more about Marley and post some photos, too. That, in itself, helps your broken heart.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for making the hard choice to let Marley go because it was the best thing for her. The memories of the wonderful times with her will help help you through this difficult time.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Marley.


----------



## amyd (Nov 25, 2009)

*Marley*

Thank you all so much for your kind words of sympathy. It's nice to know there are others out there who understand the loss of a special member of the family. 

Marley was my first Golden....first dog actually. I know she won't be my last, but she will always hold a special place in my heart. I have so many great memories of her. She brought such joy to my life with that "golden" happy face. She loved people...treated everyone like her best friend. I miss her very much.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Marley, such a beautiful girl,and as others have said you gave her the final act of ultimate love that we have, and that is to free them from their pain and suffering. I know that I and others who have faced having to make that final awful decision, always think afterwards " have I done the right thing" - we know deep down that we have, but it doesn't stop the hurt for us.

Marley will remain forever in your heart, and if you ever have another dog it won't mean that Marley will be forgotten, but a wonderful legacy to her that you can find it in your heart to love another.

Run free from pain now Marley and sleep softly


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

What a beautiful face and eyes. She looks like a sweetheart. I love the puppy photo. It is amazing what they crawl under. I have several photos of both of our boys under my desk as a puppy. There was someone here who had the photos of the pup under his printer to the point the poor pup just did not fit anymore. It was so sad.

I agree with you about the first golden being special. While I love our second one......He just does not compare with the first. In fact, my wife makes fun of me by saying to Riley that he will never compare with Saint Riker.

You state that Marley was a friend to all........Ours was similar, we were amazed at how many neighbors reached out to us. I hope your friends and neighbors reach out as well. 

Good Luck !


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marley. We recently had to put down our sweet rat terrier, the pain is immense, I know.

Hugs to you,
Kris


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

When the decision is made FROM your heart FOR her so that she doesn't suffer any longer, it's not only the right thing to do, but the most unselfish thing you can do for her. It's never easy though. Godspeed to you and run free sweet Marley.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

The time for you may never seem right because we just don't want to let go, but the time for them is just perfect what ever time, because you did it with love. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful girl, running free at the Bridge. You gave Marley a wonderful gift of love to let her go and end her pain. Thinking of you at this very sad time.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Marley was a beautiful girl, I am very sorry for your loss I hope the happy memories will help you through this very sad and painful time.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, and so glad you checked back in with us. Keep in touch!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pictures. My sincere condolences.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she was. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Marley


----------

